# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Question about the 7th Generation iPod nano

## Indeed

I recently got and ipod nano for my birthday, and because I don't usually use windows, I have no clue how to get music onto it without iTunes. I've tried using Banshee to sync songs to it, but the iPod doesn't show the music (even though it shows up in the files). Is this sort of thing possible, or do I have to use iTunes?

----------


## Sornaensis

Yea you're gonna need to use iTunes. Not even the 6 Gen iPods and etc. Work with gtkpod or banshee or anything.

----------

